# Crock Pot 20 clove Chicken



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2011)

Crock Pot 20 clove Chicken

3-4 pounds chicken thighs
1 large onion, sliced
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon pepper
20-40 garlic cloves, peeled, but intact


In a 6 quart oval slow cooker, Place onion slices on the bottom of the stoneware insert.
In  a large mixing bowl, toss chicken parts with olive oil, salt, paprika,  pepper, and all of the garlic cloves. Transfer to slow cooker, on top of  the onion.

Do not add water.

Cover and cook on low for 6 hours, or on high for 4.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

20 cloves of garlic? Holy Garlic Breath, Batman!

I gotta say though, that made my mouth water!

Super easy recipe. I would only be hesitant because it would seem that the garlic would be over-powering!

20 cloves...WOW! That's a LOT of garlic!


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2011)

When you slow cook garlic, the result is sooooo different from the normal, eye-tearing result........  this takes the garlic to a whole new, sweet (almost) level !

You Must try it............BTW there is a 40- clove version !


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe Lucky.

It looks fantastic! Defrosting some chicken thighs right now. I'm going to try this out tonight. Have a feeling I better make a little extra. Once everyone gets a whiff of it cooking. I'll need to be quick if I'm going to eat tonight. 

What did you serve with your dish?

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2011)

I served Buttered Brown Rice, and baked corn casserole............

I have pics of the baked corn...............















Don't have it written down, but if you want, I could work it up........


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 10, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> I served Buttered Brown Rice, and baked corn casserole............
> 
> I have pics of the baked corn...............
> 
> ...



I've never had baked corn casserole. Would love the recipe to try it sometime.
Looks good, nice warm comfort food.. It's freezing here this morning..

Munky.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll work it up tomorrow morning, and post it for you.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> When you slow cook garlic, the result is sooooo different from the normal, eye-tearing result........ this takes the garlic to a whole new, sweet (almost) level !
> 
> You Must try it............BTW there is a 40- clove version !


 
It must be similar to roasting garlic. That also takes a lot of the heat out and tones down the flavor.

Thanks! This one will be tried at my house!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks LT.  I've got a new crock pot, lots of fresh garlic and lots of chicken thighs.  

I love to boil crushed garlic in with potatoes I'm going to mash.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2011)

Excuse me, I need to run to the store.  BRB!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks wonderful LT!!  However I do it in the oven with 40 cloves and a cup of wine.
You're so right about the garlic, it turns nutty, not harsh and it's wonderful to dip bread in the sauce and spread a clove of garlic on the top.  Real comfort food!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Oooh.  Yum!


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 10, 2011)

Well mine's in the crock pot now. Have some sourdough bread ready to be toasted.
I'll use Kayell's idea for a spread. Hope I can get the onions to caramelize just a little bit.

I'm not sorry I quickly gave hubby the Bum's rush out the door. Your going to be late Dear!   He thought it smelled good to..
Sorry, but smelling this dish cooking. I'm not sharing it with anybody. 

Munky.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2011)

I started a crockpot around 1 p.m., with 3 frozen thighs, leftover frozen sweet peas and kernel corn, plus a little baggie with the last of the basil I grew, and great chunks of garlic.

I have the crockpot plugged in by my feet.  It's nice and cozy.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2011)

Huh, I never thought of doing this in the crockpot! Good call LT, I'll be doing this one ASAP too. Thanks!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 10, 2011)

Bought chicken and garlic for this today.  Coming up for dinner one night...soon.

.40


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 10, 2011)

*Done!*

LT,

You outdid yourself on this one. It turned out perfectly. This recipe is a definite keeper. 

Took some of the garlic cloves and made a paste with them, added it to some butter.

Spread it onto some sourdough bread, topped with mozzarella cheese, and some of the onions that had simmered in the pot. Toasted it for a few minutes on my paninni maker. Oh it was good.

Made a nice gravy with the juices. Had a side of mashed potatoes and salad to go with it.

Thank you for the great recipe.

Munky.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 10, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> LT,
> 
> You outdid yourself on this one. It turned out perfectly. This recipe is a definite keeper.
> 
> ...


 
Stuffed as I still am after supper this evening, your description of that bread preparation made me hungry again! Serious Yum!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2011)

i'll be making this as soon as i get home.

results to follow.

i was thinking of tossing in a sprig of rosemary, or maybe some garlic chives.

also, if i get ambitious, i was going to brown tbe chicken in a seperate pan first. whaddya think, lt (et al)?


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 13, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i'll be making this as soon as i get home.
> 
> results to follow.
> 
> ...



Browning the chicken beforehand might dry it out. Lt's timing, I went 4 hrs, was perfect. Not at all dry.

When it's done and removed from the crock, the juices left after skimming off the fat, has a nice rich tan color. Not too dark or light. I did place some of the garlic cloves and onions around the sides, so that the heating element would brown them. 
Some had caramelized.

Must say before I forget. The left over chicken ( what their was of it ) shredded. Made a great pannini. Just used a simple olive oil, herbed base, with the garlic and onion paste added to it.
Maybe save your garlic chives for that?

Munky.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 13, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> Browning the chicken beforehand might dry it out. Lt's timing, I went 4 hrs, was perfect. Not at all dry.
> 
> When it's done and removed from the crock, the juices left after skimming off the fat, has a nice rich tan color. Not too dark or light. I did place some of the garlic cloves and onions around the sides, so that the heating element would brown them.
> Some had caramelized.
> ...


 
Thanks for the report, Munky! This is one I'm going to try for sure! And congrats on your 1,000th post!


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 13, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks for the report, Munky! This is one I'm going to try for sure! And congrats on your 1,000th post!



LOL!!!! 1,000. Thank you 

Sheesh, think it took me long enough?

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds great, BT!

I'm adding halved new potatoes so they can cook in the juices.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks very much for the advice, munky.  


i didn't get to make this today. just couldn't stay awake when i got home. but i will follow lt's recipe exactly when i make it tomorrow.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 13, 2011)

Does anyone think this would work with breasts instead of thighs?  I will do it with thighs, but DD and her DH will only eat white meat and I think they would enjoy this.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 13, 2011)

I did a recipe in my cast iron dutch oven in the oven, that had tons of whole cloves of garlic and some fresh herbs, drizzled with olive oil, and cooked until very tender.  This looks like a great adaptation of a recipe like that, I'll have to try it in the crock pot.  The oil that was left in that pan after the chicken and garlic cooked was amazing, great for dipping bread in!

The garlic got so toasty and mellow!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Does anyone think this would work with breasts instead of thighs? I will do it with thighs, but DD and her DH will only eat white meat and I think they would enjoy this.


 

i'm planning on using 2 large breasts, 4 thighs, and 4 legs.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 14, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm planning on using 2 large breasts, 4 thighs, and 4 legs.



Please let us know how it turns out.  DD won't make it real soon as baby probably wouldn't like all that garlic, but I plan to make it, when I return home next weekend.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 14, 2011)

buckytom said:


> 2 large breasts, 4 thighs, and 4 legs.


 
Dang, it sounds like you need to come to my Jello Party! Jump in! The Jello's getting warm!

I love your description of your meal! 

My kind of food!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 14, 2011)

This sounds like a take on the 40-clove roasted chicken recipe. I have a whole chicken in the fridge to roast tonight...think I'll stuff the cavity with garlic...something to leave behind for the DH to eat while I'm in CT (although, he can and does cook and will cook...might add those roasted potatoes Rock posted the link for yesterday--they look delish!).


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 14, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> This sounds like a take on the 40-clove roasted chicken recipe. I have a whole chicken in the fridge to roast tonight...think I'll stuff the cavity with garlic...something to leave behind for the DH to eat while I'm in CT (although, he can and does cook and will cook...might add those roasted potatoes Rock posted the link for yesterday--they look delish!).



I mentioned that earlier.............. but I think the "40 clove" is a variation off the "20 clove"................


----------



## Timothy (Dec 14, 2011)

They had 2fer on chicken thighs today at my market, so I bought two 5 pound packages of them. There must be 10-12 in each package. I'll weigh out 4 pounds for this recipe.

I'll be putting it into my slow cooker tomorrow morning.

I can't wait to smell all that garlic cooking! Yum City!!!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 15, 2011)

Just put it on to cook!

I used baby carrots on the bottom of the crock pot, then 5 pounds of chicken thighs, topped with the 20 cloves of garlic and a layer of new red potatoes. The crock pot is stuffed all the way to the lid. I've set it on 8 hours. It's just now starting to heat up and steam the lid a bit.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 15, 2011)

*
this from crockpot tips.......... 

Only fill the crockpot one half to  three quarters full. The foods  will not cook properly if the appliance is filled to the brim.  Foods cooked on the bottom of the slow cooker cook faster and will be  moister because they are immersed in the simmering liquid. *


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2011)

lol, lt. got it.

i ended up putting it on today, using 2 gigantic breasts, 5 thighs, and 6 legs, all skinned, all rubbed in grapeseed oil and hungarjan paprika , s&p., over a bed of red onions.

25 cloves of garlic were mixed in, and a few stalks of celery on top to replace the moisture lost fromskinning.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 15, 2011)

Hell, Buckster.. I break that rule constantly.......


----------



## Timothy (Dec 15, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> Hell, Buckster.. I break that rule constantly.......


 
I sure have with this load. There are about a pound of baby carrots on the bottom, (just enought to cover the entire bottom one carrot thick.Then I placed 10 chicken thighs in, evenly layered and 3 pounds of new red potatoes on top of the chicken. The potatos are actually touching the lid.

It'll be done about 6:30pm this evening and I'll test the meat for it's internal temperature.

It's been cooking now for 3 hours and smells great! Nice garlic aroma.


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks LT. I've got a new crock pot, lots of fresh garlic and lots of chicken thighs.
> 
> I love to boil crushed garlic in with potatoes I'm going to mash.


 
Me too. I also add it to the pasta water and any veggie that I am going to boil A few cloves must go in with a New England Boiled Dinner. One can never have too much butter or garlic.


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 15, 2011)

Made this today.  It was a hit with the family.  

I substituted boneless skinless breasts for the meat.  Cut it in large chunks before seasoning.  Reduced cooking time by 1/2 hour.

Quick and easy to prepare.  Thanks for posting this one!

.40


----------



## Timothy (Dec 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I sure have with this load. There are about a pound of baby carrots on the bottom, (just enought to cover the entire bottom one carrot thick.Then I placed 10 chicken thighs in, evenly layered and 3 pounds of new red potatoes on top of the chicken. The potatos are actually touching the lid.
> 
> It'll be done about 6:30pm this evening and I'll test the meat for it's internal temperature.
> 
> It's been cooking now for 3 hours and smells great! Nice garlic aroma.


 
Well, it turned out very well. The roasted garlic taste was fantastic. The baby carrots were the absolute best carrots I've ever eaten in my life. Seriously, they were better than any other part of the meal.

I'm so full I can't wiggle.


----------

